# Sram chains 1090,1070 vs 1091,1071



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Are there any significant differences in performance between 1070 and 1071... and same question for 1090 vs. 1091. 

Don't want to get into whether the 1090/1 is worth the price difference compared to 1070/1. I understand that totally.

Seems like the 1071/1091 are the latest iteration of the other ones, but wonder if there's anything more than a change in the part number.

Thanks.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Found some info on Competative Cyclist:

"(Both are) a refined version of the 1070/1090, with a subtle reshaping of the outer plates to make it run quieter. .....

Only one detail differentiates it from the top of the line PC-1091 -- though it has nickel plating on the outer link plates, it lacks this corrosion resistant coating on the inner link plates."


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The original 1070/1090 chains weren't noted for quiet running. If what Competitive Cyclist says is correct, SRAM has done something to remedy the situation.

In the meantime, IRD, KMC and Shimano chains run very quietly and are less expensive than SRAM chains. I favor the KMC chains myself.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

I find it interesting that companies resculpt the outer plates and claim the new version is quieter running. If you look at a chain in action, the outer plates never touch anything, except during a shift when they brush the adjacent sprocket.

Even the inner plate should have limited contact, except when the chain is coming on or off the sprocket at an angle. 

All in all only the rollers should be in contact with the sprockets, so I'm convinced that the differences in chain noise are more related to the shape of the sprockets than the shape of the chains' plates.. And, as a maker of chain lube I have to add that chain lube makes a difference in noise level.

If you like newest/best go ahead, but don't spend more than a small differential. In your shoes, I'd save the dough and take last years chain.


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

By Pass Sram altogether. Go KMC. I think Ribble has a nice special on their top of the line Chain. $48 US for the KMC X10 SL. 40% off. Will last longer than SRAM too.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

FBinNY said:


> I find it interesting that companies resculpt the outer plates and claim the new version is quieter running. If you look at a chain in action, the outer plates never touch anything, except during a shift when they brush the adjacent sprocket.
> 
> Even the inner plate should have limited contact, except when the chain is coming on or off the sprocket at an angle.
> 
> ...


I have to say that I've run both SRAM and KMC 10-speed chains on the same bike and the SRAM was noticeably noisier when riding, not just during shifting. All other conditions were the same. The SRAM 9-speed chains have about the same noise factor as any other good 9-speed chains, so what ever SRAM did design-wise to their chains when they introduced 10- speed chains, they made them noisier.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

Camilo said:


> Thanks guys.


Sram 1090 is so noisy. When mine wore put after 10 000miles I put on a 1091 and problem solvered.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

durianrider said:


> Sram 1090 is so noisy. When mine wore put after 10 000miles I put on a 1091 and problem solvered.


You're a few years off from the original conversation, FYI.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, I can't believe it's been 4 years since I asked the question! BTW, I've got about 3,000 miles on the 1091 chain. I alternate with a Dura Ace chain of the same vintage (whatever their newest and greatest was back in 2010) and really can't tell any difference in noise or shifting.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

durianrider said:


> Sram 1090 is so noisy. When mine wore put after 10 000miles I put on a 1091 and problem solvered.


Yeah...a little late to the party. 

Wait...10,000 _miles_?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Yeah...a little late to the party.
> 
> Wait...10,000 _miles_?


That's why his chain was noisy, it was stretched so far it was dragging on the ground.


----------

